# Грыжа L5-S1, протрузии L3-5 c формированием стеноза на уровне L5-S1 cегмента, спондилоза L3-S1. Спондилоартроз Th12-S1 по МРТ 16.12.21 г



## Юлия08 (22 Дек 2021)

*Всем здравствуйте и Всем здоровья! *Первый раз пишу тут, свой рассказ! Перед этим много чего тут начиталась и много чего пересмотрела с видео и статей. Теперь плохо сплю. Смотрела доктора Епифанова и Лукьянова, Евдокименко, смотрела и читала доктора Ступина, смотрела клинику Гордона, читала атлас тригеррных точек, читала статьи про МФС и о его Мифе. Начну что рост мой 163 был стал 161 вес 56 кг. 43 г. работа сидячая возле окна с балконом (незнаю имеет ли значение). От чего и почему такое я не могу сказать точно может это мой песик (ротвейлер) болел я его таскала, может это стрессы, может что другое, я незнаю, Моя поясница болит давно, я даже непомню начало.

*Первое КТ в 2016г*. там и показало грыжу. И тут я начала ходить к неврологу. последние анализы и обследования я прикреплю.  На сегодня я незнаю куда идти к кому податься. 2 неделя на больничном. Поход к неврологу в Клинику А начала принимать препараты как она расписала. проколов Хондрогард улучшений не было. Паралельно ходила перед сном день через день. Перед работой и сразу после ложилась на 30 мин ноги к верху к стене. было не комфортно. приседала и на работе в т.ч. Да утром проснувшись поднимала одну ногу 30 р по 3 подхода и вторую. в выходные делала это чаще смотря телевизор. ложусь спать боль слева в ягодице слабая и под ней тупая. переворачиваясь не комфортно и может хрустеть позвоночник выше. Тяжело встаю утром. Носочек/пяточка становлюсь. Какие то серьезные виды спорта я боюсь. Только я пытаюсь (закачать мышцы) я встречаю сопротивление в организме. Наверное я не готова, а когда я буду готова к старости что ли? Когда то я плавала. да вода конечно спасает но я не живу на море. Бассейн там перепады температур. Могут быть в течение дня прострелы справа. сделала иголки 1 раз сказал минимум 5 надо незнаю делать ли? да было в районе иглы горячо.после процедуры легко через 15 мин все вернулось. Сейчас сижу печатаю рассказ тяжесть между лопатками. 

Что пью? мидокалм 2р в день. аркоксиа 60 мг. магний Б6 2 р в день. коллаген с Вит С, смесь из семян: кунжута- льна-тыквенных семечек, меда и желатин 2 стол ложки на тощак утром и вечером. Также пью калий йодид 1 т в день и селцинк 1 т в день (проблемы с щитовидкой).  Купила теннисный мячик катаю по 30 мин под стопами. Лежу на апликаторе кузнецова (по моему эффекта ноль) Делаю на весь позвоночник компресс мумие-пихтовое масло-мед-финалгон на ночь.

*У меня вопрос Уважаемые доктора, *@Доктор Ступин *что со мной делать? Чем лечиться? Можно ли мне баночный массаж? Продолжать ли мне Иголки? Мануальная терапия?*


----------



## La murr (22 Дек 2021)

@Юлия08, Юлия, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Ю (10 Янв 2022)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2022)

Читали много, а что болит на сегодня не обозначили подробно.
Опишите, что и как болит на сегодня?


----------



## Ю (10 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, болит между лопатками печет. сплю плохо переворачиваюсь во сне направо боль в пояснице. тяжесть в спине. болит мизинец левой ноги. утром встаю тяжело.сидя в кресле на работе болит слева в сгибе. сегодня еле до работы дошла в корсете. вечером иду на пиявки можно?

Болит ближе к копчику.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2022)

Ю написал(а):


> Болит между лопатками печет


Не от поясницы.



Ю написал(а):


> ...сплю плохо переворачиваюсь во сне направо боль в пояснице.


При каждом перевороте?
СОЭ? СРБ?



Ю написал(а):


> ...тяжесть в спине. болит мизинец левой ноги.


Это корешок S1, а Вы срез подставили L4.
Диск поставьте для скачивания и просмотра.
Ахиллов рефлекс есть?
Слабость есть?



Ю написал(а):


> утром встаю тяжело.


Спондилоартроз и мышцы. Постель не слишком жесткая?



Ю написал(а):


> сидя в кресле на работе болит слева в сгибе.


Тазобедренные суставы с одинаковой подвижностью?



Ю написал(а):


> сегодня еле до работы дошла в корсете.


Из-за боли где?



Ю написал(а):


> вечером иду на пиявки можно?


На пиявки можно. Они же тоже есть хотят!


----------



## Ю (10 Янв 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Опишите, что и как болит на сегодня?


Болит в шее.

@Доктор Ступин, тазобедренные суставы подвижны. но какие то хрусты. тяжело ходить. матрас ортопедический. рефлекс есть молоточком простукивали. носочек пяточка становлюсь.

@Доктор Ступин, делала гимнастику при грыже при округлении спины, боль в пояснице

@Доктор Ступин, СОЭ 6

@Доктор Ступин, при ходьбе болит слева наружняя часть ближе к колену


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2022)

Ю написал(а):


> Болит в шее.


Давайте смотреть МРТ шейного отдел и опишите, как болит. 



> тазобедренные суставы подвижны. но какие то хрусты.


Тут надо, конечно, смотреть, но опишите хруст в какой момент движения ногой. 



> тяжело ходить. матрас ортопедический.\


Хорошо. 



> рефлекс есть молоточком простукивали. носочек пяточка становлюсь.


Отлично. 



> делала гимнастику при грыже при округлении спины, боль в пояснице


Делать до боли, чуть на боль, но не через боль.
ЛФК. 
Главная задача лечебной физкультуры при боли в спине, вызванной заболеваниями позвоночника и мышц – формирование такого стереотипа движений и тренировка тех мышц, которые обеспечивают минимальное участие патологически пораженного сегмента в выполняемой нагрузке. Все просто, но как это объяснить пациенту?! 
Но мы нашли всем понятный пример объяснения принципа физических тренировок при скелетно-мышечных болях в спине: лечение боли в спине физическими тренировками строится по принципу коммунизма. От каждого больного позвонка по способностям, а от каждого здорового по потребностям! А все способности и потребности человека во многом зависят от самого человека. Определитесь с тем, что Вам надо и тренируйте свой организм, соответственно своим желаниям или своим потребностям!
При организации занятий физическими упражнениями можно выделить три уровня нагрузки:

*лечебный *- когда болит
*восстановительный *- когда боль прошла
*тренировочный *- чтобы не заболело снова
У каждого уровня нагрузки есть свои цели, задачи и пути их достижения.
Лечебный уровень​*Цель:* способствовать устранению болевого синдрома и других нарушений, вызванных заболеванием.
*Задача:* улучшение кровообращения, иннервации и подвижности в пораженных структурах.
*Пути:* повышение тонуса ослабленных мышц и расслабление напряженных мышц.
Для восстановительного уровня:​*Цель:* восстановление и поддержание физических возможностей организма.
*Задача:* восстановление или создание оптимального двигательного стереотипа повседневной деятельности без болевого синдрома.
*Пути:* укрепление мышечного корсета в зоне поражения, для формирования защитного ограничения подвижности и восстановление подвижности в непораженных сегментах.
Для тренировочного уровня:​*Цель:* повышение физических возможностей организма.
*Задача: *закрепление и совершенствование двигательного режима, обеспечивающего исключение рецидива заболевания.
*Пути:* укрепление мышц позвоночника и конечностей и закрепление автоматизма движений, обеспечивающих минимальную нагрузку на склонные к поражению или пораженные сегменты позвоночника.

Если нужно есть и варианты ЛФК на каждый период. 



> СОЭ 6


Отлично, но СРБ проверьте при следующей сдаче анализов. 



> При ходьбе болит слева наружная часть ближе к колену


Энтезит широчайшей фасции, почитайте.
И надавите на выступающие части, на трохантер. Больно слева?


----------



## Ю (11 Янв 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Энтезит широчайшей фасции, почитайте.
> И надавите на выступающие части, на трохантер. Больно слева?


Болит и слева и справа стоя. Сегодня шла на работу болит справа, тяжесть в пояснице. Вчера сделала пиявки. особого эффекта нет. Продолжать?

  
 

@Доктор Ступин,
Ссылка на облако с данными МРТ за 2020 и 2021 год








						Папка с совместной загрузкой из Облака Mail.ru
					

Облако Mail.ru - это ваше персональное надёжное хранилище в интернете.




					cloud.mail.ru
				




@Доктор Ступин, Вам удалось посмотреть диск?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Янв 2022)

Ю написал(а):


> Болит и слева и справа стоя.


Поясница или бедро?



Ю написал(а):


> Сегодня шла на работу болит справа, тяжесть в пояснице. Вчера сделала пиявки. особого эффекта нет. Продолжать?


Конечно, умрут ведь без еды.



Ю написал(а):


> Вам удалось посмотреть диск?




Корешкового раздражения нет. Спондилез, как исход  дегенерации диска, есть и он и причина боли + суставы + мышцы + связки. Мизинец отсюда болит.


----------



## Ю (19 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, т.е. по моему мрт ничего страшного и нужно заняться суставами мышцами связками? к мануальному терапевту идти? к тренеру ЛФК? плавать можно при грыже так расположенной как у меня? боли то есть то нет они какие то хаотичные.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Янв 2022)

Ю написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, т.е. по моему мрт ничего страшного и нужно заняться суставами мышцами связками?


Нужно. 



Ю написал(а):


> к мануальному терапевту идти? к тренеру ЛФК?


Это разное. Но надо все. 



Ю написал(а):


> плавать можно при грыже так расположенной как у меня?


Конечно. Мыться же надо. 



Ю написал(а):


> боли то есть то нет они какие то хаотичные.


Это и значит, что причина не в корешке, а в нескольких местах.


----------



## Ю (21 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, скажите из за чего у меня бывают прострелы в пояснице и перекос в пояснице?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Янв 2022)

Ю написал(а):


> ... из за чего у меня бывают прострелы в пояснице и перекос в пояснице?


Из-за движения вот тут:
спондилез, как исход дегенерации диска.


----------

